# Wanted: HTPC parts



## claptonman

Looking for basically anything. RAM, cases, motherboards, 2.5 drives, power supplies, CPUs. Thinking of building it around the AMD APUs but looking if someone has good cheap parts for sale that will do 1080p video with no problem.


----------



## byteninja2

Amd apus are probably not the best for a htpc under a lot of load, like a 60 inch 1080p. If you're running a 50 inch 1080p, a A8 will be just enough.


----------



## wolfeking

you really do not understand computers well at all byte.  The Resolution is what matters not the size. A 60" @ 600*800 would pull less than a 15" @ 1080p.  

Best of luck looking though.


----------



## byteninja2

wolfeking said:


> you really do not understand computers well at all byte.  The Resolution is what matters not the size. A 60" @ 600*800 would pull less than a 15" @ 1080p.
> 
> Best of luck looking though.



Yes, I know that, I even mentioned the res! I know, but a 60 incher 1080 will pull around 5 percent more than a 50 inch 1080.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I have a hard drive. And one ram stick.


----------



## claptonman

No, no it wouldn't. The resolution is what matters when it comes to the computer. The TV will do the work making the resolution span across the screen. My graphics card would use the same amount of power using my 21.5" monitor vs. my 42" TV.

And laptops with intel HD have no trouble doing 1080p. APUs are made for HTPCs, pretty much.


----------



## wolfeking

byteninja2 said:


> Yes, I know that, I even mentioned the res! I know, but a 60 incher 1080 will pull around 5 percent more than a 50 inch 1080.


you proved the point right there. 


and OP, I might have a 2.5" drive, but it is 5400rpm. Might have a 80GB 7200 RPM if I can find my XP disk to put it back on my D630 and swap the drives.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Are you interested in my hard drive, and ram?


----------



## byteninja2

I will give you almost a whole PC for $260 including shipping as a combo. 
GPU: GT 240 1 GB -Will not sell alone - Not the most powerful, but better than a A8 by at least 15 percent.
Motherboard + CPU + Stock Intel cooler + RAM: Evga 650i, c2d e4300, and stock intel cooler. The motherboard is evga, so that means=Awesome, and the cpu isn't the best, around a4, but still enough for a powerful HTPC. 533 mhz dual channel 2 x 2 = $130 including shipping
PSU: Seasonic 380w. Pretty silent. Great brand, above corsair cx quality, and above gs, and a whole lot quieter than those whining cx 430 an cx 500. Will not sell alone.


----------



## claptonman

wolfeking said:


> and OP, I might have a 2.5" drive, but it is 5400rpm. Might have a 80GB 7200 RPM if I can find my XP disk to put it back on my D630 and swap the drives.


I'm gonna just be putting a very light linux distro on it, and probably using an external hard drive for movie/tv show storage, so space/speed isn't a problem. Just want it cheap!


Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Are you interested in my hard drive, and ram?



I don't see any in your threads here. Info? Size, DDR3, amount, price?

@Byte I built one on newegg for around $200. And I want it as small as possible, so ATX/ultra ATX is out of the question. And this is just an experiment phase to see how much I can build one for.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

claptonman said:


> I'm gonna just be putting a very light linux distro on it, and probably using an external hard drive for movie/tv show storage, so space/speed isn't a problem. Just want it cheap!
> 
> 
> I don't see any in your threads here. Info? Size, DDR3, amount, price?



I didn't put it up yet. 40 gig hard drive, I think it is sata, but I also have a converter for, so If you need it in hdd, it will work with the converter.
As of the ram, I have 2 256's. All together, 25 bucks shipped. If that is to high, then make me an offer.
And it works, just not big enough for me.


----------



## wolfeking

let me find my 120GB 5400 and test it. if it test good Id be willing to let it go for 10+ shipping.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

wolfeking said:


> let me find my 120GB 5400 and test it. if it test good Id be willing to let it go for 10+ shipping.



If it works, I'll give you 15 on the spot.


----------



## claptonman

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> I didn't put it up yet. 40 gig hard drive, I think it is sata, but I also have a converter for, so If you need it in hdd, it will work with the converter.
> As of the ram, I have 2 256's. All together, 25 bucks shipped. If that is to high, then make me an offer.
> And it works, just not big enough for me.



Is it a 2.5" drive?

And I wanted a little more RAM than that.

@Wolfe sounds good, but like I said, just checking prices right now. I'll let you know.


----------



## byteninja2

Did you notice my post last page? You haven't responded.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

claptonman said:


> Is it a 2.5" drive?
> 
> And I wanted a little more RAM than that.



I'm stupid, what does 2.5" mean. If you mean length, then I should say yes.
It is a laptop hard drive just so you know.


----------



## claptonman

byteninja2 said:


> Did you notice my post last page? You haven't responded.


I did, look at the last post on the first page.


Dragunov IV 424 said:


> I'm stupid, what does 2.5" mean. If you mean length, then I should say yes.
> It is a laptop hard drive just so you know.



Yeah, a small hard drive, one that would fit into a laptop.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

claptonman said:


> I did, look at the last post on the first page.
> 
> 
> Yeah, a small hard drive, one that would fit into a laptop.



Yup, that is what it is. If you want, I can take another look, and tell you the model, so you can look it up if you like, or I can take a few pics.


----------



## claptonman

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Yup, that is what it is. If you want, I can take another look, and tell you the model, so you can look it up if you like, or I can take a few pics.



As long as it works and is 20+GB, it'd be fine. What are you offering for price?


----------



## wolfeking

derp, found it. Its in the M90. Ill hunt down the test program and get started soon. Its a hatachi if that matters to you. :/ but it has served me well.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

claptonman said:


> As long as it works and is 20+GB, it'd be fine. What are you offering for price?



Would you do $20 shipped? I'll add one stick of ram free, just to get the comp running already.


----------



## claptonman

wolfeking said:


> derp, found it. Its in the M90. Ill hunt down the test program and get started soon. Its a hatachi if that matters to you. :/ but it has served me well.


Well, if it works. Again, concerned with cheapness.


Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Would you do $20 shipped? I'll add one stick of ram free, just to get the comp running already.



Wolfe already offered $10 + shipping, which probably wouldn't be more than $5. And you still haven't said if its DDR3, which I very much doubt it is.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

claptonman said:


> Well, if it works. Again, concerned with cheapness.
> 
> 
> Wolfe already offered $10 + shipping, which probably wouldn't be more than $5. And you still haven't said if its DDR3, which I very much doubt it is.



Nah, It's ddr2. but wolfe's isn't 2.5" If you want, I can do 13 shipped.


----------



## wolfeking

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Nah, It's ddr2. but wolfe's isn't 2.5" If you want, I can do 13 shipped.


mine is 2.5". I read the OP. And the M90 is a laptop. Cant fit a 3.5" in a laptop.


----------



## claptonman

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Nah, It's ddr2. but wolfe's isn't 2.5" If you want, I can do 13 shipped.



No go on the DDR2. But I'd like more info about the drive, as in size, manufacturer, speed, age.


----------



## valtopps

i just got done building a amd apu htpc works great. i have the a6-3500 only 65w.
 you need a fm1 mobo and ddr3 memory at lease 1600.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

I have a lga755 Pentium duel core cpu e2180 2.00ghz, Coolermaster heatsink, 2x1gb ddr2 ram sticks, 120gb IDE drive with sata adapter. Do you want this, then get a htpc case with power supply, and a mobo? Ill sell it all for like $10+ shipping but shipping and payment would be a pain for me.  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us 







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## claptonman

Hyper-Threaded said:


> I have a lga755 Pentium duel core cpu e2180 2.00ghz, Coolermaster heatsink, 2x1gb ddr2 ram sticks, 120gb IDE drive with sata adapter. Do you want this, then get a htpc case with power supply, and a mobo? Ill sell it all for like $10+ shipping but shipping and payment would be a pain for me.
> 
> snip
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> snip
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



That is very tempting, but first I gotta find a mobo with HDMI on it.

Edit: and supports DDR2.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> That is very tempting, but first I gotta find a mobo with HDMI on it.
> 
> Edit: and supports DDR2.



I also have a regular atx 400w delta power supply, but that probably wont help


----------



## JlCollins005

I dont know if this interest you at all but just seen it in a newegg email 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856119057&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL061512&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL061512-_-EMC-061512-Index-_-BareboneSystems-_-56119057-L013D


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

claptonman said:


> No go on the DDR2. But I'd like more info about the drive, as in size, manufacturer, speed, age.



Well, I'll get pics, and more info later, like tomorrow, because I won't be home for a little while.


----------



## Benny Boy

What I have:
NZXT Duet Case
Earthwatts 380
Silverstone 500
Vortex Plus cooler or Scythe Ninja Mini
Seagate Sata 40gb 3.5" 7200
Card readers
Samsung burner
2x quiet Noctua 120's
2x 80mm


----------



## claptonman

How much for earthwatts, nzxt case, and burner?


----------



## Dystopia

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> I didn't put it up yet. 40 gig hard drive, I think it is sata, but I also have a converter for, so If you need it in hdd, it will work with the converter.
> As of the ram, I have 2 256's. All together, 25 bucks shipped. If that is to high, then make me an offer.
> And it works, just not big enough for me.



Thats a laptop hard drive, and the converter is to IDE, I remember selling it to you.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Dystopia said:


> Thats a laptop hard drive, and the converter is to IDE, I remember selling it to you.



Well duh it's a laptop hard drive.


----------



## lovely?

I have a micro atx silverstone case psu, asus h67 intel 1155 mobo, sodimm ram, if you need anything let me know


----------

